

On interview coding - jroes
http://benscofield.com/on-interview-coding-questions/

======
Jugurtha
Interesting.

I'm involved with a company, and the way it goes is that you create a profile
on their website and upload a resumé. They call you back for an interview to
do an internship. They give you those IQ tests, correct them on the spot and
talk to you.

If they like you, they call you back and you're flown for a month. Then people
you interact with fill in a review which is sent to the recruiter. But the
recruiter flies in by surprise and asks _everyone_ about you. Very little
sleep and you have to prepare presentations on some piece of technology you've
never heard of (quick learning, assimilation, synthesis) while you work
closely with engineers on different jobs (i.e: You can't work on your
presentations during the day) and you only have one day off (well, half a day
off).

Then there's a debriefing few weeks after the month. Then they call back those
they liked for a second session which lasts 11 hours in which they exhaust you
with team work stuff and all. And when you're tired, you're called in an
office and you're told you have 5 minutes to assemble a mechanical device with
pieces all over and a technical drawing.

Then you're asked questions, etc..

Anyway.. The point is that when some company will spend a lot of money on you
(training, compensation, accommodation, etc..) the vetting process ought to be
a bit more than that..

And if they're not happy with array.reverse, then you _really_ don't want to
be working with that company.

